# Update.



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Candled my eggs today. They alive.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Grats ? How many ? What breeds ? How many days in are they so far ?


Current flock: 46


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Only 3 days in. Bourbon red turkeys and white ducks. 24. First night in the temp went up to 106. I freaked out. Thought I killed Em all. Maybe they will make it this time


----------

